# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Καθηγητές Ηλεκτρονικών/Ηλεκτρολόγων/Μηχανολόγων

## firewalker

Αναζήτηση Καθηγητών Ηλεκτρονικών/Ηλεκτρολόγων για μαθήματα Αναλογικών, Ψηφιακών Ηλεκτρονικών, Ηλεκτρονικά Ισχύος, Αυτοματισμούς.

Μηχανολόγων/Τεχνικών Οχημάτων για μαθήματα πάνω σε οχήματα (αυτο μοτο).

Η αναζήτηση αφορά κυρίως την κάλυψη μαθημάτων σε πρωινές ώρες στην Αθήνα/Αγία Παρασκευή. Πρόκειται για ωρομίσθια στην μεταδευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση (ΙΕΚ).

----------

